#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  USB ports not working Win 10

## Pragmatic

Having trouble with my USB ports. They don't seem to recognize anything when plugging into them other than the keyboard and mouse. Obviously I've search for ways to correct the problem. I get taken down the path where it tells me to ' Click on Hardware and Devices'. Unfortunately I can't find that in 'Troubleshoot Computer Problems'. 

I've 'uninstalled' all my USB Ports and restarted my computer which should also have sorted the problem but it hasn't.

----------


## Maanaam

> I've 'uninstalled' all my USB Ports and restarted my computer which should also have sorted the problem but it hasn't.


Sorry to ask the obvious...upon restarting did you re-install then re-boot?

----------


## lom

What is the "anything" you are plugging in which doesn't work?

----------


## baldrick

Are the devices being recognized on another computer

----------


## taxexile

have you been using the drives on an android device?

----------


## britanicus

I dumped win 10 and installed linux mint, even the printer worked straight off, downloaded the drivers itself. No problems with it at all, unless you want to play kiddie games. Makes windows seem like treacle.

----------


## HuangLao

Gee, Win 10 incompatibility. 
Imagine that.


Learning yet?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Gee, Win 10 incompatibility. 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> Learning yet?


Oh look Jeff thinks he knows about computers now too.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Having trouble with my USB ports. They don't seem to recognize anything when plugging into them other than the keyboard and mouse. Obviously I've search for ways to correct the problem. I get taken down the path where it tells me to ' Click on Hardware and Devices'. Unfortunately I can't find that in 'Troubleshoot Computer Problems'. 
> 
> I've 'uninstalled' all my USB Ports and restarted my computer which should also have sorted the problem but it hasn't.



Have you tried something as simple as a flash drive in each one.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Sorry to ask the obvious...upon restarting did you re-install then re-boot?


 You don't have to it's done automatically on restart.




> What is the "anything" you are plugging in which doesn't work?


 SD Cards and Memory Sticks




> Are the devices being recognized on another computer


 Yes




> have you been using the drives on an android device?


 No




> Have you tried something as simple as a flash drive in each one.


 Yes

The USB ports are working, to an extent, or I wouldn't be able to use the mouse or keyboard.

----------


## Maanaam

> I dumped win 10 and installed linux mint, even the printer worked straight off, downloaded the drivers itself. No problems with it at all, unless you want to play kiddie games. Makes windows seem like treacle.


Linux no good if you want to watch Netflix.

----------


## baldrick

can you check that each port will charge a phone - that will determine that each port has 5 VDC on it

it does sound like a driver issue if you have voltage - your mouse and keyboard will be full legacy devices

open device manager and look at your USB controller

----------


## lom

^  Yes it is probably a USB controller driver issue.

Prag, do you have an XHCI or EHCI controller listed in Device Manager? 
If there is only one controller and it is OHCI then it explains why low/full speed devices like keyboard and mouse works but devices needing a high speed controller (EHCI or XHCI) fails.

Take a screenshot like baldricks and show us!

----------


## lom

> Linux no good if you want to watch Netflix.


You speaking bullshit.

----------


## Pragmatic

> can you check that each port will charge a phone - that will determine that each port has 5 VDC on it


 I have 6 USB ports and 1 SD Card port. All USB ports give power except 1. 
3 ports recognise external memory plug ins. So 2 ports have power but no recognition of external devices. I can live with this unless someone can give a simple remedy. Thanks to all repliers.

----------


## cyrille

> You speaking bullshit.


There must be a 'y' in the day.

----------


## Maanaam

> You speaking bullshit.


 :Smile:  Yes I am. It was I-flix that I was able to pay for a subscription via my smart tv, but then I found out their streaming didn't work on my Linux OS smart tv.
Below one fo the emails I got from them at the time. 2017.

"PH: JMo (iflix)Jan 10, 11:54 MYT
Hey there!

This will break a lot of hearts but.. iflix cannot be played yet on smart TVs L but may I suggest you other options on how you can watch on your TV?


Well, iflix is available on ChromeCast and this is a life hack ok so shhh..... You could try plugging an HDMI cable to your laptop to your TV so you could have a nice view of iflix!"

----------


## Latindancer

How old is the computer ? From the above ^^^ symptoms, I deduce that there may be a wiring problem to or IN the non-working ports. Perhaps you have simply plugged things into them too many time and worn them out ? This happened to one port in my old laptop...

----------


## lom

> It was I-flix that I was able to pay for a subscription via my smart tv, but then I found out their streaming didn't work on my Linux OS smart tv.


That's because of the browser support of your smart tv, Netflix/I-flix both needs MS Silverlight. 
The linux pipelight add-on is a Silverlight replacement which is compatible with all linux browsers and is needed for the flix'es to work.

----------


## Maanaam

> That's because of the browser support of your smart tv, Netflix/I-flix both needs MS Silverlight. 
> The linux pipelight add-on is a Silverlight replacement which is compatible with all linux browsers and is needed for the flix'es to work.


That's the one.
Sorry about the incorrect Netfilx assertion.

----------


## Troy

Looks like this isn't just you Prag, many having the same problems with latest updates and usb.

What machine do you have? I ask because some manufacturers install their own diagnostic tools and some can check over the internet. My Dell and HP have this and usually manage to find and fix such issues quickly, especially if it is a driver issue.

----------


## baldrick

^ device manager indicates he has a HP

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ device manager indicates he has a HP


Then this would be a good place to start:

https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers

----------


## Pragmatic

> Then this would be a good place to start:


 Starting now, thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

Right click on each of those usb root hubs and click uniinstall, turn your PC off and on and it will automatically reinstall them.

----------


## NamPikToot

Thank god my 60THB usb mini light is not affected.  :Smile:   Seriously tho Win10 does seem to be causing lots of problems for some, fingers crossed i seem to be OK - hope you sort it Prag.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Right click on each of those usb root hubs and click uniinstall, turn your PC off and on and it will automatically reinstall them.


 Yeah, done that a couple of times. Makes no difference. Also told to ' Click on Hardware and Devices' and run a check on that. I can't find it on my computer.
I'm currently seeking help from HP themselves but I'm struggling. As I said in post #15. Now that I've found out what ports work and what doesn't I can live with it. So thanks for replying.

----------


## Neverna

_"Also told to ' Click on Hardware and Devices' and run a check on that. I can't find it on my computer." _ 

In the Control Panel?

----------


## Dillinger

Find 'Settings' and click it

The below will open then type in hardware and devices and click the box that appears below it



Then you will get this page to run your checks

----------


## Pragmatic

> In the Control Panel?


 Not on my computer.

Dill I have done what you say a few times after being told on Google search. I've just did it again as per your instruction and as always I get a notification 'No results for Hardware and Devices'. That seems to be my sticking point.

----------


## Dillinger

Heres where it is exactly located on mine





Then scroll down on the right

----------


## harrybarracuda

Prag what OS are you using?

----------


## Pragmatic

Sorry Dill, 'Hardware and Devices' is not listed.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Prag what OS are you using?


 Win 10

----------


## SKkin

> USB ports not working Win 10





> Prag what OS are you using?



Want some of my alzheimer meds harry?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Pragmatic

I've noticed I do not have 'Other devices' listed.

----------


## Pragmatic

Right I've found someone with exactly the same problem as me.  https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...c-86544e78e95c

----------


## SKkin

> Heres where it is exactly located on mine


Twice now after Win10 updates my settings have disappeared completely. Could not get to what Dillinger is pointing to. Could open up the old control panel but not access "Update & Security" from that.

Would get a message that there was no specified path to that file(settings)...or some such gibberish. Both times after a week or two it magically fixed itself.

Did your machine recently update Prag?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Did your machine recently update Prag?


 Probably. I may have done it to sort out my problem. If before it will have did it automatically.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Want some of my alzheimer meds harry?



I'm just baffled why you have a different UI to Dilly, but then again if I follow his procedure, I have no Hardware and Devices option either.

Then again I am on a Preview version connected to a Domain.

You're not on Windows Home are you?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Twice now after Win10 updates my settings have disappeared completely. Could not get to what Dillinger is pointing to. Could open up the old control panel but not access "Update & Security" from that.
> 
> Would get a message that there was no specified path to that file(settings)...or some such gibberish. Both times after a week or two it magically fixed itself.
> 
> Did your machine recently update Prag?



If you type "Update" into the search box, it should find "Check for Updates" straight away.

----------


## Dillinger

^The screenshots I put up were off a laptop running Windows 10  Home, version 1803, which is an old version I see. The usb ports work great though.

I'll get my coat :Smile: 

https://www.howtogeek.com/343979/wha...of-windows-10/

----------


## SKkin

> If you type "Update" into the search box, it should find "Check for Updates" straight away.


I tried that and no joy. But its all working correctly again now. Nothing I did though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I tried that and no joy. But its all working correctly again now. Nothing I did though.


PEBKAC

----------


## foobar

> I've noticed I do not have 'Other devices' listed.


What is the make/model of your computer?

----------


## SKkin

^^Highly possible.  :Biggrin: 

If you remember, the first time it happened to me I started a thread about it. The second time, a couple of weeks or so ago, I just ignored it. Figured it would fix itself again...and it did.

But it definitely happened right after a Win10 update, both times.


I just did a search and found a few examples of people asking about their USB ports not working after a Win10 update. All within the last few years(2016-2019).

https://www.bing.com/search?q=window...265362669429B7

----------


## Pragmatic

Just to update all. Got up this morning to find my computer wouldn't boot up. I did all the reboot procedures but all i got was the HP motif on screen. Took it to the repairers and he too couldn't get it to run. His conclusion was that the hard drive was fcuked. Cost 1400 Baht. Should be ready tomorrow. Thanks.    :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Stick an ssd in it.

Why does he need it overnight?

Its a 10 minute job, then just needs a new o/s put on

Expect a  Chinese webcam and various other replacement internal  parts tomorrow now :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Why does he need it overnight?


 Only guessing now but I think he has other computers to repair.  ::chitown::

----------


## Dillinger

^ so why didnt he say bring it back tomorrow? :Smile: 

Do you know what graphics card was in it? :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Do you know what graphics card was in it?


 Do you do sports questions? I'm good at those.

----------


## Troy

When he's fixed it start up the machine in the shop and check your RAM and hardware devices. I'm sure he is a fine and trusted chap, but I've known some to remove some RAM and worse ...

----------


## baldrick

will be interested to see if the new install of windows on the new hard drive fixes the USB ports

the old hard drive should be popped into an external USB case and see what it says

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just to update all. Got up this morning to find my computer wouldn't boot up. I did all the reboot procedures but all i got was the HP motif on screen. Took it to the repairers and he too couldn't get it to run. His conclusion was that the hard drive was fcuked. Cost 1400 Baht. Should be ready tomorrow. Thanks.


How old is this thing?

----------


## Pragmatic

> How old is this thing?


I know that one.  09 Sep 2014

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I know that one.  09 Sep 2014


Are you sure? Has it got Myspace and Napster on it?

----------


## SKkin

^Or Navigator? If 2014, doesn't seem old enough for the HD to be fucked already.

I wonder if he could have got to restore while trying to reboot? If I remember right, you hold shift and windows key down simultaneously while rebooting...might take to or three tries. Then go to advanced options and restore from the latest system image. I've had to do that twice now too. I had set PC to sleep after two hours inactivity and then it wouldn't come back awake until I did the restore rigamarole. Think that happened, in both instances, shortly after Win10 updates.

----------


## Pragmatic

For all following the thread. It's not the HD causing the probs.

----------


## baldrick

Is that a cryptic way of saying that with a new hard drive and the OS re installed your USB ports are all not working. 

Did the computer expert flash the latest bios and install the latest drivers when he gave your computer it's birthday massage?

----------


## Troy

^^^ I'Me known HD's to fail within a year.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Is that a cryptic way of saying that with a new hard drive and the OS re installed your USB ports are all not working.


Ain't got it back yet. He must be watching me porn stash.     :Smile:

----------


## jabir

> Not on my computer.
> 
> Dill I have done what you say a few times after being told on Google search. I've just did it again as per your instruction and as always I get a notification 'No results for Hardware and Devices'. That seems to be my sticking point.


Try the Cantana or Cortana wizard, known to get it right sometimes.

----------


## Dillinger

> For all following the thread. It's not the HD causing the probs.


So whats he quoted you 1400 baht for then?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So whats he quoted you 1400 baht for then?


It's not yer parts, it's yer labour mate.

----------


## Pragmatic

Last post on this matter. Somchai says the CPU is fcuked. I'm non the wiser but he says he can fix but may be better to buy another. In this case, cuz I'm rich  :Smile: , I'll buy another. I want an 'all in one'. Are 'Acer' any good?

----------


## foobar

No way in hell Somchai is fixing a cpu  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Acer are shite.

You want a Mac mini, Prag - I suggest an i5 with 16GB of RAM, and a curved 31" monitor. You'll thank me...

----------


## Pragmatic

> I suggest an i5 with 16GB of RAM, and a curved 31" monitor. You'll thank me...


If I knew what you were talking about I might.   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Here you go:



^ https://www.apple.com/th/shop/buy-ma...-4.1ghz-256gb#



^ https://www.lazada.co.th/products/lg...PbR2x&search=1

(You could go for a cheaper non-curved 29" screen for about $300.)

----------


## Pragmatic

> I suggest an i5 with 16GB of RAM, and a curved 31" monitor. You'll thank me...


 I ain't that rich.





> HP
> 
> 
> Envy 34-inch Curved All-in-One Computer with Amazon Alexa, Intel Core i7-8700T, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050, 16 GB RAM, 1 TB Hard Drive, 256 GB SSD, Windows 10 (34-b110, Silver)
> 
> _4.5 out of 5 stars__2_
> _$2,039.99_

----------


## Dillinger

> Somchai says the CPU is fcuked.


The great thing about having a desktop computer is that its parts are easily changeable, ie Motherboard, ram, CPU, graphics card, network card, bluetooth card, hard drive, fan and power supply and it can never ALL be fucked.......Well... not until you leave it with Somchai to repair overnight. :Smile: 

As for all in ones- Get yourself an iMac or iPad :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Last post on this matter. Somchai says the CPU is fcuked. I'm non the wiser but he says he can fix but may be better to buy another. In this case, cuz I'm rich , I'll buy another. I want an 'all in one'. Are 'Acer' any good?


Have a look at the Lenovo Ideacentres.

Good, reliable kit.

----------

